# new rallies



## sampvt (Oct 31, 2014)

Where do we look for news about newly formed rallies as and when they are organised.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't think there will be any of those anytime soon.

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you look at the top line, there is the word "Forums" with a small downward arrow to it's right.

If you lightly touch that arrow a drop down box appears, with the subtitle "Motorhome Rallies and meets" five lines down.

If you touch that it brings up another drop down box and the top be of those is this page;

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/24-rallies/

I hope that helps, BUT rallies are very unlikely to appear until well after this crisis has been solved and the Deputy Medical Officer (a former star student of my sister in law when she was teaching in Monmouth) warned that some restrictions on life are likely for the next six months, or possibly longer. That will take the possibility of organising to September and IMO and my opinion ONLY, that may well mean that the number before next year is likely to be very restricted.......

Rallies do take a great deal of organising so next year may be more likely...... 😢

BUT I would LOVE to be proved wrong.... 🤔🤣


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

sampvt said:


> Where do we look for news about newly formed rallies as and when they are organised.


The rally page on the old forum is defunct. It is as dead as a doddo and completely unworkable even for those who had advanced authorities in the old days. The best way is to use face book by using this group https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/

Ask to join the group and you will be able to confirm attendance at rallies etc. lady j and scottie are the admin.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> The rally page on the old forum is defunct. It is as dead as a doddo and completely unworkable even for those who had advanced authorities in the old days. The best way is to use face book by using this group https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/
> 
> Ask to join the group and you will be able to confirm attendance at rallies etc. lady j and scottie are the admin.


LadyJ & JollyJack are the admin Ray on our facebook page


----------

